# My easy to paint White Scars army



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

I like painting single models - not whole armies. I simply hate the idea of me having to layer and highlight 40+ models. Therefore I haven't completed any of my five thousand armies, but this time I feel better. 

After what for me was a lot of experimenting (going through Dark Angels, Salamanders, Imperial Fists, Aurora Chapter and Dark Angels again), I found something that works for me. Here's a quick test model (I know it looks very crude, but I think the idea behind the paintwork will work to some table-topish degree. I imagine the stoic White Scar marines to look very dirty within about 35 seconds after they've been deployed on the battlefield anyway. This is also a model that was painted in dark green before, and that explains the clumped paint and rough edges... That's it for disclaimers!):










Here's the very easy way to paint White Scars:

1. Superglue the model to a large screw.

2. Spray with white primer (I used Army Painter Matte White).

3. "Attach" the screw (with the model glued on) to a power drill.

4. Dip the whole model in Army Painter Quick Shade Dark Tone.

5. Give it a few rounds with the power drill (I did it into a large jar so as to not get shade everywhere).

6. Immediately after dipping, clean the flat areas of the marine with an old brush. This has to be done quite quickly so you can take advantage of the fact that the brush will "suck up" the small blobs of quick shade that has collected in the recesses of the model. I also try to remove all the quick shade from detailled areas like knee and elbow joints, that will be completely covered by other colours. Afterwards, let the model dry for at least 12 hours. Be very careful to avoid touching the model. The slightest touch will leave fingerprints!

7. Give the model a light spray of matte varnish. Only give it enough to remove the "glossy-ness", or you'll start to ruin the details of the model.

8. Drybrush the whole model with Praxeti White. How much drybrushing is needed depends on how "clean" you want the model to look.

9. If you wan't the model to look even cleaner, you can layer and highlight with very, very thinned down white paint.

That's it. 

Here's a picture of my first small batch of marines, taken just after the dipping-step:










Feel very free to leave harsh critique, and I'm sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I like it. Nice simple way to achieve a good white effect. Hope to see more soon.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

def looks good so far keep it up!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good. Thanks for another way to paint white.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I actually think they look pretty damn good. Congrats on the easy method.


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot, guys! It really is motivating to read your kind words!

So, I looked through my marine collection and found what ever I can use for my army. I read somewhere that you can use break fluid to strip paint from models, so here we go!










I really hope this works! I tested it on one model to see if the plastic would melt, but it looks promising after the model has been in the fluid for 12 hours. No details has gone yet...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I've done brake fluid before - it works fine if you leave it for 12-24 hrs. Just be careful though as you'll have to scrub the crap off, and the glue bonds get weakened after extended soaking.


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, there's quite a lot of scrubbing... Do you have to reglue the models after stripping, and do you use something else than break fluid now?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

On plastic I use simple green.


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, I've heard a lot about Simple Green, but I have no idea of what it is. I don't think you can buy it here in Denmark.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, the test model looked great. I have heard a lot about the quick shade stuff but never tried it yet. Why do you have to varnish it before dry-brushing the highlights on?


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

I use varnish before drybrushing to get rid of the glozzy look the quickshade leaves on the model. And I also find it quite difficult to get a nice white when painting directly onto the varnish.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Army Painter Quickshade is basically floor polish-- it's got a heavy gloss medium to it that's meant to seal in wood stain. And it makes the model shine like you've poured a pot of Gloss Varnish over it. So a dullcoat after the dip is pretty much necessary to ensure you've got both a good surface for regular paint to grip, and you don't have something that's incredibly glossy.


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for explaining it much better, Son of Horus


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

So, the models have left the Bath of Brake Fluid. Almost all the models I stripped had at least two, and some of them even four, layers of paint on them, so after two hours of scrubbing (beats moldline-removal), I am very satisfied with the result!

While most came out perfectly plastic grey, some still have a green look, but it doesn't look like there's a layer of paint on them. It is as if the plastic changed hue... Strange!

I accidentally put some Forge World bits in there as well, but luckily they survived. They were very soft when I took them out of the fluid, as if I had warmed them up, but the details hadn't changed, and after some time they hardened again.

I scrubbed the worst off after 12 hours, and then put them back into the bath and left them for another 12 hours.


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

First batch done!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice looking white scars, does this method work on larger surfaces such as tanks?
In my experience certain painting methods work fine for small surfaces on models but can struggle on the large flat areas of a tank.

ed


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, Edd_thereaper, I have no idea. Let's see... Here goes nothing:

Rhino-painting - or suicide by flying tank:










Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ahahahahahahaha

awesome dude!!

amazing paint jobs and i swear i havent seen a rhino go the fast ever!!

. . . . ar you still alive?


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, Hellados 

Today, I got almost all of the models needed for my first 750 points dipped: 










I'm going on holiday tomorrow and the next two weeks, so unfortunately I'm forced to take a little break with my beloved White Scars.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

I like 'em... very clean finish with just the right amount of shading to break away the monotonous look of the typical sons of Khan.... 

Great job... +rep!!


----------



## Wagner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks alot, louisshli!

Just a little update. Today I've been working on this big guy:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Another amazing job mate

I have to ask what did happen to the spinning Rhino??


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

You Sir made me laugh . I like your white


----------

